
Go/types, the Go type checker: a tutorial - pella
https://github.com/golang/example/tree/master/gotypes
======
f2f
if you want to see the type checker in action see this short tutorial on go
analyze:

[https://golang.org/lib/godoc/analysis/help.html](https://golang.org/lib/godoc/analysis/help.html)

------
mwsherman
Really great package, I depend on it heavily for my codegen package.
[https://github.com/clipperhouse/gen](https://github.com/clipperhouse/gen)

------
sargas
A great introduction for the go/* subpackages.

